

MySQL so busy becoming PostgreSQL it forgets its community - TheBigRedDog
http://blog.milkingthegnu.org/2008/04/mysql-the-perve.html

======
xenoterracide
"Why not release a proprietary licensed PostGreSQL under the name MySQL 7.0?"

ROFLOL. YES, we'll skip a whole major revision, we have so many improvements
we thought it worth 2 revisions.

and yes postgres is 99% better than msyql. The only thing I can think of bad
is lack of in place updates (which someone is working on).

PosgtreSQL ftw.

